# tennants rights



## GARYDAVIES (Dec 10, 2009)

hi
dont know if you can help i live in italy near verona for the past 2 years i have problems with my landlors from day one ,telling us how to run our lifes 
a few examples how to clean the house ,when to put the gate too,when my 2 year can play in garden, where we can put thing in the house, always coming round and then when we go back to the uk, come round to the house move things, looking under our bed at our peronal things all round the house, and the write a e mail what we are doing wrong and also sending e mail about 15-20 a month. so last week he sent yet another e mail about 1,000 words about nothing to do with him that was the last straw we sent him a email saying that this was so0 wrong at stop coming round without writeing to use ets etc. so hes just send a e mail saying hes cancelling our contarct giving use 6 weeks notice which is exatly 2 years to the day we moved in sent a e mail back saying can not do this has need 6 months writen notice and we have a 4 years contarct and can not cancel it 4 plus 4 year contarct he saying now its a transition contract which we had for the first year and last year in march 2010-march 2011 

we thought hes registed a 4 plus 4 contract but hes says hes registed the same contract as the first year ,i have read that a transition contract can only be done once and max is 18 months so hes saying basically that he doesnt need to give any more notice because contarct ends in march 2012 although we signed a 4 x 4 contract but he charged use reg fee, but we now dont know what contract hes registed or if we have or can do anything other then move out in march dont want to stay but can not find anything as quick as that can you advise anything 



thanks in advance gary


----------

